# What happened to spell check?



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I liked spell check alot, because when I'm tierd I don't have to worry about my spelling.:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Getting a spell check here is still in the planning stages. It's on our to do list. Don't quite know when though.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Mitya, I've mentioned it as well, my spelling suxs too. :blush:
Right now Vbulletin doesn't support any spellcheckers.....at the moment. I'm sure someone will develop one soon for it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

One BIG problem is that the Spellchecker service is no longer free. They are now charging $150.00 fee which includes 10,000 spellchecks.

We mostly run this service out of our own pockets, we just upgraded and moved off of EZboard, we moved to our own high speed server, we purchased the Vbulliten software which is running the board and we are paying the monthly bandwidth / co location fees to our ISP.

We recently began seeking donations from board members to keep the board ad free, the money goes to pay for our bandwidth.

All the admins here believe in our board and feel we offer everyone a great service. Im not speaking for any of the other admins but I don't think we would have any problem paying a "modest" fee for a spell check service, but I personally feel that $150 is high.

Many other people who were free users of the spellchecker.net service and most people who run the Vbulliten (and other forum software) are working trying to figure out a way to run a free or low priced spell check service. We are waiting to see what others do (as well as into working on things ourselves) to find an acceptable spellcheck solution.

Please do not consider this message a plead for money as its not. We do welcome your donations for those of you who feel that we offer the DBS Community a good service, and we thank everyone for their support.

In closing I must state that with this problem I can say I sort of feel like Charlie Ergan in Negoations with the YES Network, we want the service for our users however we don't want to pay the high price they want for it. (Oh boy I think I may have opened a can of worms here) 

Anyways we are looking into things and will have a spellcheck as soon as its possible.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

No problem. I'll wait.
But I think few ads would be ok. I don't mind to see few ads here.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott, correct me if im wrong, but I don't think we could use the $150.00 Spellchecker, it can only be used with ubb.

If we find one Mitya, I'll be the biggest supporter of it.
Right now I use my email program IndrediMail because it has an spellchecker in it, then I just copy the post to the board......


----------

